# Cultivating java fern and anubias



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

I've read of people making "slits" on anubias rhizomes and java fern in order to get new leaves for a fuller look. How are these slits done, do you cut the rhizome or do you just make a small gash? I have some rhizomes of both plants that have gone dormant for quite some time without putting out new leaves.

Thanks.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Use a razor to nick the stem near the nodes (base of the leaves). You can also pull off leaves from the rhizome and new leaves will grow from the wounds. 

By the way, it might be that your anubias isn't growing because it doesn't have one or more of its basic needs met. Please let us know what your tank specs are, fertilization routines and lighting period.


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks I thought about that, I pulled off the older deteriorating leaves and I left the java fern and anubias in a jar with some snails...I also have some rotala rotundifolia in the same jar and this one is thriving. 

Don't really know much about the specs...as I only use it to grow out stuff...it's by a west facing window so at the moment it only gets indirect sunlight. I dose it every week with Leaf Zone after a water change. In my experience java fern and anubias can either grow very fast or super slow...could it just be that it will take a while for these plants to put out new leaves?

Thanks.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

I've always been partial to just chopping the rhizome up in to chunks with a few leaves on each. For some reason I find slits either heal over or become infected and eventually kill the entire plant when I attempt this one. Any ideas as to why?

-Philosophos


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

It might be that the slits aren't getting enough light. I've always found that slits (or small nicks) cut in the correct place exposed to direct light sprout leaves after a few weeks/months.

Try slicing a small section off the rhizome, or better yet, tear a leaf off. This seems to be the best way of stimulating new leaf growth, the depth of the torn off leaf is correct.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Is this just on bigger anubias' or can it be used on petites as well?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I've never tried this with petites (since they grow very densely for me and don't need to be thickened up), but my guess is that it will work just fine for all anubias species.


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Zapins very useful info.


----------

